# 9 month old is Sleep Crawling!!! Is this normal?



## awakndmama (Mar 20, 2009)

My DD is 9 months old and takes about 3 naps a day. for the past week, every night, all night long, she flips over, gets on all fours with her eyes closed and starts to crawl, or sits up dazed, or does a face plant. She has always slept between my DH and I, but now we are getting no sleep and our next DD is due in June. She has 4 teeth coming in on top but instinctively I don't beleive this is the problem. She is in a great mood when she awakes as well. The first time she did this 'sleep crawling and flip floppin fish behavior' it really scared me. Anyone ever hear of this, any opinons??????

Peace


----------



## bender (Mar 23, 2007)

Mine does it too, so you aren't alone. He'll start crawling, and then start crying, because he really wants to be asleep, but he's crawling instead of sleeping. My husband used to sleep walk as a child, so we were thinking it might be some hereditary thing.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Is he doing it all night, or just at certain points in his sleep cycle?

My guy does this (8 mos), but only when he's about to wake up for food/just finished a bottle. He's in that in-between place, neither awake nor asleep. I just let him go if he has the room, and if he doesn't then I'll move him back to his proper place. My moving him doesn't seem to disturb him, and some nights I have to move him 3 or 4 times before he gets back to sleep.


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

Oh gosh, I remember this so well, it drove me insane! It was completely related to gross motor skills development. It did not disappear as soon as he learned to crawl or walk but perhaps a month afterwards. I did two things - 1) side-carred the crib for extra space and 2) surrounded DS with pillow to create a crawling "track" that wouldn't disturb me as much. My DH also started sleeping in another room.


----------



## maptome (Feb 13, 2010)

DD is 10 months now. She has been doing whatever she's just learned in her sleep. It was creeping, then crawling, now she's trying to stand in her sleep. She does it in her sleep and wakes herself up. I'm wondering when it will end...


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

Very normal!!


----------



## lovepiggie (May 10, 2009)

Haha, DS (8 months) does this too. I think it's hilarious.


----------

